# Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels.........



## Euro One8T (May 23, 2002)

Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels........


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (My KrAzY GtI)*

Okay so mine are TT wheels, but I'm just trying to move your post along for you. And hey, they are pretty similar to S3 wheels. Look you even get a bonus pic of Australia's Parliament House in the background...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (My KrAzY GtI)*

Okay, here are some S3 wheels, on an S3 as it happens! Also pictured are a Mini Cooper S and my MkIV GTI...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



































[Modified by act:GTI, 11:00 PM 12-22-2002]


----------



## Euro One8T (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (act:GTI)*

Those are really sweet cars........I love the S3.....


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (My KrAzY GtI)*

Me too, I'd certainly buy an S3 for a dollar!


----------



## Shameet (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (act:GTI)*

dude.. i would like to have a collection like that..
sweeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (My KrAzY GtI)*

what is with you and s3 wheels if you like them so much you should buy them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (My KrAzY GtI)*

Did sum 1 say S3zz..
Real S3 wheels from Turkey..(europe) 
Well, here u go..u asked..








More pics of my mks3 in sig..








:








:








:








:








:








: 








:
And one of what they been up to for the winter...
:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (Mcfly653VR6)*

Oh for chrissake, Turkey's not Europe and hopefully will never be. Geographically maybe(?), but I sure hope it will never be part of EU. It's a country with a horrible economical situation PLUS a lot of human rights issues to deal with before we can even think of taking them to EU.







Greece hopefully stays the south-easternmost corner of the EU, they might be the most corrupted nation of Europe, but otherwise nice people.








But nice wheels, though.


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Lets see some pics of some S3 wheels......... (Son of a B...5er!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh for chrissake, Turkey's not Europe and hopefully will never be. Geographically maybe(?), but I sure hope it will never be part of EU. It's a country with a horrible economical situation PLUS a lot of human rights issues to deal with before we can even think of taking them to EU.







Greece hopefully stays the south-easternmost corner of the EU, they might be the most corrupted nation of Europe, but otherwise nice people.








But nice wheels, though.







[HR][/HR]​
A *LITTLE* off topic.., u think..?? but what the hay..








Ok, no one said it was a part of *"PU" *







just *IN* europe, you happy...J3rc








What the F*&^ is your point anyway..we are discussing wheels and cars here..The part of Turkey that I am from, and got the wheels from is *IN* europe not a part of...
Thank for making that clear..








And who the hell are you to talk about horrible issues to deal with before *WE* can take them..Oh, someone give this man a cookie cause he's from *"eu"*












[Modified by Mcfly653VR6, 6:00 PM 1-10-2003]


----------

